# Four of our oldest leopard gecko hatchlings.



## Chewbecca (Aug 3, 2009)

I decided to weigh and snap shots of our four oldest hatchlings.
Just a few more grams and they'll be ready to find new homes!

This is the first to hatch, and s/he weighs 12.1 grams. (excuse my EXTREMELY DRY hands)







Second one weighs 11.4 grams







Third one weighs 9.6 grams:







Fourth one weighs 10.5 grams:


----------



## Isa (Aug 3, 2009)

OMG they are soooo cute


----------



## terryo (Aug 3, 2009)

They are beautiful!! What fun it must be at your house.


----------



## Chewbecca (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks, guys!



terryo said:


> They are beautiful!! What fun it must be at your house.




Yeah, if you like feeding live bugs all the time.


----------

